# Back in Action after a week off



## Captain Ahab (Sep 5, 2007)

Spent the last week helping a friend run his concession stands at the Great Allentown Fair - seven 15 hour works days in a row and I was beat up and missed my fishing.

Tuesday morning I had to be in Philadelphia for a hearing in the morning and stopped at a great little tackle shop in Norristown on the way back. Bought all the necessities I was out of, and then - straight to the local stream for some smallies.

Had lots of action all afternoon, smallies and red eyed rock bass. Nothing huge but a fun time. Lost two real nice smallies at the bank which is OK as I got the fight and did not have to unhook them.

Good to be fishing again!

Monster Red Eye:







Small Smallie:








Better Smallie:


----------



## redbug (Sep 6, 2007)

nice report glad you got back out on the water... that is a nice shop in norristown harry has a lot of supplies I stop in every time I'm over there

Wayne


----------

